# First week with Axminster EX-16



## JanetsBears (18 Jan 2017)

Well, one week on from getting my first scroll saw, I think I'm addicted. I've never done any scrolling so it's all new to me, but it seems such a relaxing hobby and I'm really enjoying learning how to use my new toy. The only problem so far is finding the time to play - work is a pain, I need to retire!  

So what have I done with my new saw in the little time I've had it? My first cut was to chop off a lump of the packing plywood to play with. The first picture shows my first freehand 'straight' cut on bottom edge. That was closely followed by the next cut up, trying to follow a rough path drawn directly on the cheap plywood. Next was the top jigsaw type cut. All that was done with the blade that arrived fitted to it. As the jigsaw cuts were a little loose, I changed the blade to a thinner Pegas blade and cut the freehand jigsaw line that can be seen through the middle bit on the photo. That is a much tighter fit.






Since then I've been trying different materials, including very thin and fragile ash (I think!) from an old wooden blind, decent 4mm and 6mm plywood and a lump of pine floorboard that's been standing for weeks alongside the woodburner waiting to be cut up. None of the items in the photo's have been sanded in any way, everything is straight off the saw.









So far, I've broken just 2 blades, the original that came with the saw when my top clamp lost its grip on the blade, and the fine one that I used for my second 'jigsaw' cut, when trying to remove it from a completed internal cut.

Chris


----------



## xiphidius (19 Jan 2017)

Thats just awesome man, I hope to be doing the same come the end of the month, when the new saw arrives. if this is as good as the workmanship gets from the raw material, straight off the bat then I'll be well pleased (I'll order some extra blades at point of purchase I think lol).....keep up the good work...love it.
Did you use the variable speed and what did you have to go down to for the jigsaw cuts


----------



## Claymore (19 Jan 2017)

Great start to a new addiction Chris! 
Have fun
Brian


----------



## scrimper (19 Jan 2017)

If as you say you are new to this that is some pretty neat cutting if I may say so. The rest of us are going to have to watch out!
Keep reporting on your work and of course any comments on the saw are always of great interest to all of us, especially people looking to buy.


----------



## donwatson (19 Jan 2017)

Very well done. Enjoy yourself.

take care
Don W


----------



## linkshouse (19 Jan 2017)

Very well done on you first pieces, they are really well cut.

Well on the road to being an official addict....


----------



## AES (19 Jan 2017)

Excellent stuff for a "newbie's" 1st try. Yet another new scroller well on the way to "stardom" - some of the long-standing members here had better watch out!

Very well done. Fascinating isn't it (and doesn't it make yer heart go "thump" when the blade breaks)?

AES


----------



## JanetsBears (19 Jan 2017)

Thanks for all the encouragement and comments, but it's really down to you guys - I've read hundreds of posts here over the last 3 months or so, and they've really helped me with hints and tips on everything from basic techniques to more advanced stuff. I've watched videos, studied photographs and found enough links to other stuff on the internet to keep me occupied for a pretty long time, and it's you I have to thank for that. I realise I have loads to learn, but I'm ready to give it a go, I've really enjoyed my first week and long to get home from work to do more every day.

Meanwhile, to answer the first question asked, I've not used the saw as more than about half speed because it's not fastened down yet - I need to make a bench for it. The jigsaw cuts were done at speeds ranging from slow as possible (first rough cuts) to about 1/3 speed for the finer cuts. It seems harder to do that sort of cutting more slowly, than to just get on with it at a decent rate. Pausing mid turn doesn't seem that good an idea and usually results in distorted tabs!

No cutting for me tonight though, just off to quiz night at the local pub.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## Claymore (19 Jan 2017)

Hey Chris didn`t have ya down as a Bingo Boy! Eyes down for a full LOL hope ya win

Brian


----------



## JanetsBears (20 Jan 2017)

Claymore":3536yd99 said:


> Hey Chris didn`t have ya down as a Bingo Boy! Eyes down for a full LOL hope ya win
> 
> Brian


No, I'm not. We get to the pub about 9pm, just as the bingo is about to start. I normally head for the back room where you can't hear it, and watch sport on tv until the bingo is finished, at which point about 30 seats normally become available as the old women all head home for their cocoa and I can join my wife and friends in the lounge.

Will be out again tonight so not much hope for scrolling, but I should get a bit of time before I go to try to identify suitable fonts for text based projects. I also need to investigate how best to handle certain letters like ones with dots above and ones which go below the text baseline. Any hints and tips gratefully accepted!

Chris


----------

